# UFC baddass arrested



## TRENCHLORD (May 27, 2012)

Look who's in trouble now.
Is it toker and wannabe gangsta thug Nick or Nate Diaz?
Is it steroidial neandretal Allister (over-easy) Overeem?
Hell no!!!
It's cute little Arianny. Whoa, didn't see that one comming (wish I could see that one comming).
The UFC, where you betta not fuk wit da ring-girls .

UFC Ring Card Girl Arianny Celeste Arrested on Battery Charges in Las Vegas - Yahoo! Sports


----------

